# the canadian



## danball (Nov 26, 2012)

anyone taken the canadian from toronto to vancouver? how about comparisons between level of service and cost vs. amtrak similar routes.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 26, 2012)

danball said:


> anyone taken the canadian from toronto to vancouver? how about comparisons between level of service and cost vs. amtrak similar routes.


Wrong forum. Probably belongs in http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum/88-miscellaneous-rail-transportation/


----------



## coachseats (Nov 26, 2012)

I took the Canadian in coach several years ago from Toronto all the way to Vancouver. Cost is more than Amtrak, even more so if you take a sleeper. You may be able to find a better deal in the winter months, which I think make for just as scenic of a journey. On VIA rail's website you can check fares for different dates. I found the service to be great, with very professional and friendly staff. I enjoyed meeting people from all over the world and seeing the great variety of scenery as the train worked its way west. Also enjoyed the dome car views. Coach passengers have access to one dome, that has a snack bar/cafe type of food downstairs. I took a tour though the sleepers and dining car and they looked very nice as well and I have read many postive reviews from people who have taken a sleeper on this train. One of my favorite parts were the stops, which were less often than on an Amtrak train, but several were an hour or more so you could get out and walk around the town for a little bit. Overall I would highly recommend a trip on the Canadian, as it won't last forever in its currrent state.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 26, 2012)

I took the Canadian last December in a sleeper (using an express deal so the cost was very reasonable). The service and food was much better than the service and food on Amtrak. The scenery was great, but because my trip was in December, the days were very short. I do not think I would have paid full fare because it would have been cost prohibitive for me. Also because I traveled in December, the train was not crowded. There were very few Americans, however, everyone was extremely friendly. I traveled alone and never felt "alone." I spent most of my waking hours in the Park (dome) car.


----------



## tomfuller (Nov 26, 2012)

The nicest thing about the Canadian was the dome car which was up over the snack bar, kitchen and dining area.

The worst thing was the restrooms which flush beteeen the rails. The conductor locked the bathrooms when the train was stopped at a station. The food in the dining car was fair to sometimes quite good.

Unless you get the senior rate with a companion free or half price, you can do better by riding the Empire Builder which runs every day not just 3 times a week.

My first ride on the Canadian in coach was in October 2001 from Toronto to Winnipeg then another from Winnipeg to Jasper followed by another from Jasper to Vancouver This was on a North America Rail Pass which sadly no longer exists.

I prefer the two level Amtrak Superliner cars to the single level ViaRail coach cars.


----------



## kal-tex (Nov 26, 2012)

We took the Canadian in September, 2012, from Vancouver to Toronto. Loved every minute of it! We had a cabin - the beds are super comfy and larger than a twin size - much roomier and more comfortable than Amtrak! The meals were great - prime rib, rack of lamb, etc. (You can check the menus on the VIA website.) The scenery and the autumn colors were fantastic! I was able to find a great deal on the VIA website - an Express Deal. We paid about $500 per person - which included all meals. We were served champagne and canapes several times in the dome car. One thing that you should be aware of is that VIA is quite particular about your carry-on luggage. We bought two new suitcases that were the size specified on the website. However, when we got to the train station in Vancouver, we had to put our bags into a "frame" to make sure they were the correct size. The bags would have fit, but the wheels didn't! We had to run around the station looking for inexpensive tote bags. Then we had to repack - putting the clothing for the trip into the tote bags - which DID fit in the frame. Our regular bags made the trip in the baggage car, and they were unavailable to us for the duration of the trip. I believe that the maximun size has been increased a bit since our trip, but it still would be wise to make sure your bags will be able to travel with you. I hope you decide to make the trip - it is a decision that you will not regret! I'm looking forward to taking another VIA trip as soon as possible!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 26, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> danball said:
> 
> 
> > anyone taken the canadian from toronto to vancouver?
> ...


In other words, “no?”  :giggle:



coachseats said:


> Cost is more than Amtrak, even more so if you take a sleeper.


I’m not sure this is still true. I’ve had AGR trips that would have cost more than VIA’s _Canadian_ if I paid the asking price. Other than that I’d say your review is spot-on.



pennyk said:


> The service and food was much better than the service and food on Amtrak. The scenery was great, but because my trip was in December, the days were very short. I do not think I would have paid full fare because it would have been cost prohibitive for me. I spent most of my waking hours in the Park (dome) car.


Same here. I thought it was a substantial improvement over Amtrak and found the dome cars especially appealing.



tomfuller said:


> The worst thing was the restrooms which flush [between] the rails.


Never had a problem with the facilities myself. I didn’t use the toilets while in the station, but there’s nobody to lock anything down in your room.



tomfuller said:


> I prefer the two level Amtrak Superliner cars to the single level ViaRail coach cars.


Any particular reason why?



kal-tex said:


> We bought two new suitcases that were the size specified on the website. However, when we got to the train station in Vancouver, we had to put our bags into a "frame" to make sure they were the correct size. The bags would have fit, but the wheels didn't! We had to run around the station looking for inexpensive tote bags. Then we had to repack - putting the clothing for the trip into the tote bags - which DID fit in the frame. Our regular bags made the trip in the baggage car, and they were unavailable to us for the duration of the trip.


What a mess. 

I’d be tempted to say that the worst part of traveling on the Canadian was interacting with the station staff who process the boarding of the Canadian at the Vancouver station. It was a bit of a clusterfork in my experience, not all that different from Amtrak's bizarre kindergarten lineup. They also held the sleeper passengers at a fenced-in waiting area until every last coach passenger had boarded. I'm still not sure what they were trying to accomplish with that. My advice is to travel West from Toronto to Vancouver instead, which the OP is already planning for.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 26, 2012)

tomfuller said:


> The nicest thing about the Canadian was the dome car which was up over the snack bar, kitchen and dining area.
> 
> The worst thing was the restrooms which flush beteeen the rails. The conductor locked the bathrooms when the train was stopped at a station. The food in the dining car was fair to sometimes quite good.
> 
> ...


They still use toilets that flush on the tracks?


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm pretty darn sure that the entire VIA fleet has retention toilets now. As built, the Budd's did not have retention toilets and flushed to the tracks below, but every toilet I've used (both in sleeper and in coach) in the past 4 years have been the vacuum style that Amtrak has. The signs telling passengers NOT to flush the toilets while in a station remain, but the equipment itself is assuredly updated.

I cannot explain the locking of the doors, though.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 27, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> tomfuller said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing was the restrooms which flush beteeen the rails. The conductor locked the bathrooms when the train was stopped at a station.
> ...


Not for a few years now. All cars have retention toilets now and the LRC and REN fleets have always had them.

Funny……adding retention toilets to the old cars was one of the reasons given by Amtrak for scrapping or selling off their Heritage fleet.


----------



## tomfuller (Nov 27, 2012)

Glad to hear that ViaRail has come into the 21st Century with retention toilets. I do remember shaving with a blade on the Canadian at a station stop by promising not to flush.

My last trip on the Canadian was in November 2005 from Winnipeg to Vancouver. This was just after a ride up and back from Winnipeg to Churchill. I'm pretty sure they were still flushing between the rails at that time.

The cheapest ViaRail fare Toronto to Vancouver I saw for a trip in February was $530CAD for a 3 day 9 hour trip.

For the same date of start, you can take the Maple Leaf from Toronto to Buffalo - Lake Shore Ltd. Buffalo to Chicago - Empire Builder Chicago to Seattle for a total trip time of 3 days 5 hours. The coach fare for the same date of start is $266.

I still like the bilevel Superliner cars on the Empire Builder better than any ViaRail cars I have ever been on.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 27, 2012)

tomfuller said:


> The cheapest ViaRail fare Toronto to Vancouver I saw for a trip in February was $530CAD for a 3 day 9 hour trip.
> 
> For the same date of start, you can take the Maple Leaf from Toronto to Buffalo - Lake Shore Ltd. Buffalo to Chicago - Empire Builder Chicago to Seattle for a total trip time of 3 days 5 hours. The coach fare for the same date of start is $266


You can stay at the Days Inn or the Fairmont. Both offer a bed and meals but many are willing to pay more for the service and amenities offered by the Fairmont!



> I still like the bilevel Superliner cars on the Empire Builder better than any ViaRail cars I have ever been on.


But does the Superliner have a Dome Observation!


----------



## yarrow (Nov 27, 2012)

we went rt vancouver-toronto last march on an express deal that was nearly 75% off. superior equipment, staff and ambience to amtrak, imho. cost about $1600 for a section for 2(i recommend a section for its price, comfort and enjoyment). spent most of my time in the park car dome. keep your eye on via rail express deals. nothing too great so far this winter and with the reduced frequency of the train there may not be. if a fare like last march pops up we hope to go again


----------

